# CAT 6 connectors..



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

Weird. I've never used a connector where the conductors went all the way through.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

*Great demo video for guys who hate tiny wires..*

This is a whole new system of male and female RJ45 jacks made EZ..:thumbup:

http://www.telephoneparts.com/index.cgi?product=EZRJ45


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Cool I like it, I find terminating CAT5 a real b1tch, I might have to move to this system.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

FWIW, you can get pre-made patch cables super cheap from places like Monoprice.com in any length you want.

I gave up installing male RJ-45 connectors. Anytime I run Cat5e/6 I terminate both sides in a female RJ-45 jack (or patch panel) anyway, then use patch cables to complete the run.


----------



## ethaninmotion (Sep 28, 2010)

Yes, you can use CAT5 no issue.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I've never managed to get field-terminated cat-6 connectors to pass on the field certifier. I punch everything down anyhow, so seldom would I have a legitimate need to put an end on it.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

MDShunk said:


> I've never managed to get field-terminated cat-6 connectors to pass on the field certifier. I punch everything down anyhow, so seldom would I have a legitimate need to put an end on it.


What about when it comes time to connect to the router?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> What about when it comes time to connect to the router?


If you're not putting patch panels in the IDF and MDF, you're screwing up already.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

First mistake is using those EZ Connectors, Second mistake as pointed out is connecting directly into the router. If you're just patching something together then why not use a premolded patch cable.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> What about when it comes time to connect to the router?


hbiss will be mad at you, a sparky trying to do data work. :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Edrick said:


> First mistake is using those EZ Connectors, Second mistake as pointed out is connecting directly into the router. If you're just patching something together then why not use a premolded patch cable.


I ran wires in a house for (5) computers.. was told just buy a routher and plug them in and good to go..

I always love learning from my mistakes.. 

There is tel and CATV on the same plate.. THOSE I got right...


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I ran wires in a house for (5) computers.. was told just buy a routher and plug them in and good to go..


I would hardly call 5 computers worthy of an MDF and IDF and patch panels. Well not if someone wanted to fork over that much money but...



Black4Truck said:


> I always love learning from my mistakes


Tell us when you start learning from them we will have a party. :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> I ran wires in a house for (5) computers.. was told just buy a routher and plug them in and good to go..
> 
> I always love learning from my mistakes..
> 
> There is tel and CATV on the same plate.. THOSE I got right...


Well as far as both of those go. It's not really a "mistake" it's not going to cause issues or anything. But I've personally never liked those EZ connections. With practice using the regular ends works out just as well. 

I'd say using the EZ connectors would be a comparison to using backstab on electrical outlets for the electricians. It's just a way for the average joe to do it easier.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Edrick said:


> Well as far as both of those go. It's not really a "mistake" it's not going to cause issues or anything. But I've personally never liked those EZ connections. With practice using the regular ends works out just as well.
> 
> I'd say using the EZ connectors would be a comparison to using backstab on electrical outlets for the electricians. It's just a way for the average joe to do it easier.


Every time I tried to do one of those standard RJ45's.. a little voice told me there has got to be a better way..that lead to the EZ stuff..


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

haha well from the jobs I've done, i've come to the conclusion that everything can either be terminated into a patch panel, or a keystone jack. In which case then I can easily use pre made patch cables. That's been my solution, I just can't justify to my self spending the extra cash on those ends and the crimper. When the standard ends are so easy to come by.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

People that use those through connectors should stay away from data jobs, they dont know WTF they are doing.

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> People that use those through connectors should stay away from data jobs, they dont know WTF they are doing.
> 
> ~Matt


Just cause the wire goes all the way through the plug and gets flush cut? :blink:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Just cause the wire goes all the way through the plug and gets flush cut? :blink:


Because if you are using those, you dont know how to crimp a real C6 rj45. Most electricians should stay out of the data area.. they just screw stuff up.

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Because if you are using those, you dont know how to crimp a real C6 rj45.


I kinda agree, but after doing a lot of rj45 crimps I know it gets kind of tedious and it's hard for some. Heck my eyes aren't all that great at it and I'm probably younger than B4T. Could be a good set up for some. 




> Most electricians should stay out of the data area.. they just screw stuff up.


From personal experience there are a lot of electricians that should stay away from all things electric too. :yes:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> From personal experience there are a lot of electricians that should stay away from all things electric too. :yes:


HAHA Yeah, agreed :thumbup:

~Matt


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> People that use those through connectors should stay away from data jobs, they dont know WTF they are doing.
> 
> ~Matt


So I should not run computer lines in peoples houses because I use these connectors that make the job easier.. they tell people like you i don't know WTF I am doing??..


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> So I should not run computer lines in peoples houses because I use these connectors that make the job easier.. they tell people like you i don't know WTF I am doing??..


You should stick to scotchcoat, pvc boxes and maps... do what you are good at! :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You should stick to scotchcoat, pvc boxes and maps... do what you are good at! :thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


It really ain't rocket science thought. Strip jacket, pin out right, put on plug, crimp, even B4T can do it. :thumbup:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Because if you are using those, you dont know how to crimp a real C6 rj45. Most electricians should stay out of the data area.. they just screw stuff up.
> 
> ~Matt


Gee Matt.. you sound a little hostile about this subject.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> You should stick to scotchcoat, pvc boxes and maps... do what you are good at! :thumbsup:
> 
> ~Matt


You get good at something by doing it and making mistakes along the way.. 

So the guy in the video doesn't know what he is doing either because he uses the EZ method??


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Ya know how I strip UTP cable, Linemans pliers same as I strip a lot of other wire, cable, and cord. :laughing:

Very, very, very few things are going to give a damn if the test instrument says it passes. Never had a call back either. Specs and "perfect" cables and terminations are nice but it could work running over barbed wire too.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> You get good at something by doing it and making mistakes along the way..
> 
> So the guy in the video doesn't know what he is doing either because he uses the EZ method??


He doesnt know shìt.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> ...... it could work running over barbed wire too.


Good luck with that on gigabit.

~Matt


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> He doesnt know shìt.
> 
> ~Matt



And who made you the expert in making data connections?? :no:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> And who made you the expert in making data connections?? :no:


I did.


~matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Good luck with that on gigabit.
> 
> ~Matt


_<goes to get the barbed wire out of the garage>_ :laughing:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> I did.
> 
> 
> ~matt



Good to hear your a legend in your own mind.. :laughing:

A company makes a easier product to install but Matt doesn't like it.. yea right...


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Years ago I heard the same BS from guys who were experts at bending pipe when I bought a box offset bender.

They said if I couldn't bend a box offset, I shouldn't install pipe.. :blink:

I tried to explain it made the job easier and EVERYONE (bend) is perfect.. some people are just close minded to new ideas.. :no:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> Years ago I heard the same BS from guys who were experts at bending pipe when I bought a box offset bender.
> 
> They said if I couldn't bend a box offset, I shouldn't install pipe.. :blink:
> 
> I tried to explain it made the job easier and EVERYONE is perfect.. some people are just close minded to new ideas.. :no:


I hear that sh1t a lot yet I'm still working, alive, customers are happy, oh and I'm done with my install quicker too.:thumbup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> _<goes to get the barbed wire out of the garage>_ :laughing:


Honestly, gigabit over copper is a stupid ass idea anyway. If I run a gigabit connection, its fiber. Copper is OK between the workgroup switch and the desktop, but if you are REALLY going to use the connection for whats it got... I go with fiber.


~Matt


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Honestly, gigabit over copper is a stupid ass idea anyway. If I run a gigabit connection, its fiber. Copper is OK between the workgroup switch and the desktop, but if you are REALLY going to use the connection for whats it got... I go with fiber.
> 
> 
> ~Matt


Yeah but no one will go near or try to steal my barbed wire network.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Good to hear your a legend in your own mind.. :laughing:


Of course I am, Everyone should be their own legend in their own mind.



Black4Truck said:


> A company makes a easier product to install but Matt doesn't like it.. yea right...


No yeah right about it - I think its ********. If you cant make up a regular Cat6 RJ45 and have it pass on an omniscanner or the like, you shouldnt be doing it. plain and simple.

~Matt


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Jlarson said:


> Yeah but no one will go near or try to steal my barbed wire network.


Very true - Telephone used to be sent to houses on barbed wire in the mid west, maybe other places as well. Just dont be sitting on it when they get a call!

~Matt


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Honestly, gigabit over copper is a stupid ass idea anyway. If I run a gigabit connection, its fiber. Copper is OK between the workgroup switch and the desktop, but if you are REALLY going to use the connection for whats it got... I go with fiber.
> 
> 
> ~Matt


On a related note, since most NIC's are gigabit now anyhow, the replacement of older 10/100 routers and switches with gigabit equipment, even with legacy cabling, gets you pretty darned close to gigabit speeds many times. Certainly way more than the 100 they were capped at before. It's almost like "free" bandwidth, except all it costs is new routers and switches.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

MDShunk said:


> On a related note, since most NIC's are gigabit now anyhow, the replacement of older 10/100 routers and switches with gigabit equipment, even with legacy cabling, gets you pretty darned close to gigabit speeds many times. Certainly way more than the 100 they were capped at before. It's almost like "free" bandwidth, except all it costs is new routers and switches.


Yeah, thats the issue with fiber - the glass is cheap, its the hardware on the ends that cost out the yang. If I am running copper from the switch room out to work stations, I just use Cat5e, because most likely, the hardware on the end - the computer cant handle the full connection speed anyway due to hard drive speeds and other bottlenecks.

~Matt


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Why can't you use CAT 5 hardware on CAT 6 cable.. the stuff looks the same to me..

May be a dumb question, but I got nothing to lose by asking..


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Yeah, thats the issue with fiber - the glass is cheap, its the hardware on the ends that cost out the yang. If I am running copper from the switch room out to work stations, I just use Cat5e, because most likely, the hardware on the end - the computer cant handle the full connection speed anyway due to hard drive speeds and other bottlenecks.
> 
> ~Matt


Yeah, what I'm getting at is that it's worth a shot for a small-ish customer. Take my own office for instance. I have 8 workstations, with a total of 19 network attached assets. My cat5e cabling, formerly capped at 100mbs went to a shade over 660mbs by simply changing the router and switch. I know cat5e is technically supposed to reach gigabit speeds, but mine was installed originally with little regard for that, since I knew it would be fine at 100mbs. Sure sped up nightly backups.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

660 mbps is actually pretty good. Most systems won't actually see full gig speeds. This probably isn't to do with your terminations but is because of the limitations of the computers. There's all sorts of factors that will effect the max throughput you'll get from the cabling its self, noise, interference, type of cable, terminaton. But also because of the system and router. You're probably reaching the max write speed of your drive since it's seeking and writing all over the drive you're limited by magnetic storage. That's why big data evoronments use either drives with fiber backplanes and a high RPM or use RAID where it'll write to multiple drives at once.


As for the reasoning behind using Cat6 spec ends I for the life of me have never seen a practical reason for it. But its all about meeting the spec, proper termination, maximum allowance of untwisted pairs, and the such.

The biggest thing about electricians doing data com work is unless they actually specialize in it they don't know all the quarks about it. For example if you even kink a cat6a cable a tiny bit it can fail certification (according to the rules). The data stuff is far more delicate in how it likes to be run and terminated. You also need to know about the hardware side and the requirements of the network. Fiber if you look at it the wrong way (bend radius is too much) the fiber either won't work or will have a high loss and most electricians won't know how to check for that othe then just plugging it in and it lights up.

Now! Let me just say there's plenty of electricians who do know how to do data quite well. It's just the same stigma electricians have against low voltage guys. They don't like it when they touch their work and data installers don't like it vice versa. Me personally it doesn't matter to me either way if the electrician is competent.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

Edrick said:


> 660 mbps is actually pretty good. Most systems won't actually see full gig speeds. This probably isn't to do with your terminations but is because of the limitations of the computers. There's all sorts of factors that will effect the max throughput you'll get from the cabling its self, noise, interference, type of cable, terminaton. But also because of the system and router. You're probably reaching the max write speed of your drive since it's seeking and writing all over the drive you're limited by magnetic storage. That's why big data evoronments use either drives with fiber backplanes and a high RPM or use RAID where it'll write to multiple drives at once.
> 
> 
> As for the reasoning behind using Cat6 spec ends I for the life of me have never seen a practical reason for it. But its all about meeting the spec, proper termination, maximum allowance of untwisted pairs, and the such.
> ...


We have C card electricians, and all we do is data/voice and other stuff. they know it very well, but its the IT part that no one knows.

as for me, i have my ccne, mcse, mcp, a/net+, and some others. which helps a **** load for this work


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Black4Truck said:


> I ran wires in a house for (5) computers.. was told just buy a routher and plug them in and good to go..
> 
> I always love learning from my mistakes..


For 5 computers you would be best off bringing the homeruns into a box and using a plate with 6 RJ-45 jacks. This is a very basic type of patch panel. From there you use patch cables to connect each jack to the router. 

I never liked the idea of running CAT5 homeruns thru a wall and directly into a switch/router.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Why can't you use CAT 5 hardware on CAT 6 cable.. the stuff looks the same to me..


no problem with that at all. :thumbsup:

~matt


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

TOOL_5150 said:


> Yeah, thats the issue with fiber - the glass is cheap, its the hardware on the ends that cost out the yang. If I am running copper from the switch room out to work stations, I just use Cat5e, because most likely, the hardware on the end - the computer cant handle the full connection speed anyway due to hard drive speeds and other bottlenecks.
> 
> ~Matt


 
Are you fusion splicing or using cams? IMO fiber terminations were tricky to learn, not quite as easy as just punching down.


----------



## wptski (Jun 30, 2008)

Just had AT&T U-Verse TV/Internet installed on 9/13. Had RG-6U to one TV already. Had CAT-5 to PC under AT&T DSL using only one pair. Ran CAT-5e and RG-6U to second after finding out they perfer the CAT-5(e). Was told that installer would check all exsisting cables first.

Installer check no cables. The RG-6U to main TV is the only thing that worked from the get go! Redid each end of CAT-5e(TV) once to get it to fly. Redid one end of the CAT-5 to the PC once and the wall plug three times. I asked about testing the cables somewhere along the line and the guy said that he lost the parts to his mapper years ago.:no:


----------



## voltz (Jun 2, 2010)

Black4Truck said:


> This is a whole new system of male and female RJ45 jacks made EZ..:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.telephoneparts.com/index.cgi?product=EZRJ45


thanks cool:thumbsup:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

electric mike said:


> Are you fusion splicing or using cams? IMO fiber terminations were tricky to learn, not quite as easy as just punching down.


The only fiber terminations I do are ST and SC, but thats all I need to know how to do for the time being. :thumbsup:

~Matt


----------



## Wireless (Jan 22, 2007)

For those that feel that there is no need for a jack on the end of cat5e and use the modular plug straight into the device, why do you put a receptacle on the end of your romex? just use a female cord adapter.


----------

